# WITH_SENDMAIL_PORT : makemap incompatible



## nsayer (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure there are a lot of folks doing this, but if you want to use


```
WITH_SENDMAIL_PORT=yes
```

in make.conf, I've discovered that - in addition to editing mailer.conf and setting SENDMAIL_CF_DIR, I also now must set


```
MAKEMAP=/usr/local/sbin/makemap
```

If I don't do this, the db files in /etc/mail don't work. Maybe this is documented somewhere and I'm an idiot, but I thought I'd put it out there in case it saves someone else some trouble.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2014)

The base system /etc/mail/Makefile's maps target might work with the port also.  Actually, it's all I've ever used, just `make maps`.


----------



## nsayer (Jul 2, 2014)

The maps target doesn't work unless you set MAKEMAP as I said. /usr/sbin/makemap is no longer compatible with the sendmail built by the ports.


----------

